# Problems with PayPal



## Shah (Nov 26, 2012)

I was thinking of getting a Paid Hosting from BlueHost. So, Today, I created a PayPal account on my dad's name and entered his details and his PAN ID correctly. But, when i add a debit card, it says the Name under which the PayPal account was created does not match the name in the PAN card. But, It does. I even received a mail from PayPal stating that My account has certain limitations. What should i do now?


----------



## Skud (Nov 26, 2012)

What exactly is written in the email? Generally this limitation pertains to receiving funds, not sending, in which case you probably need to enter the bank account details.


----------



## Shah (Nov 26, 2012)

This is what I got in my inbox


> Your PayPal account has been limited from receiving payments
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...



I have already entered the PAN ID. But, It is still asking for the PAN ID. When I try to add a debit card, It shows an error stating that the name in the PAN ID is different


----------



## Skud (Nov 26, 2012)

Contact Customer Care.


----------



## Shah (Nov 26, 2012)

Skud said:


> Contact Customer Care.



Will try that. Is there any other way to buy a hosting package from bluehost? Is it advisable to buy from bluehost? Are there any other reputed hosting providers?

EDIT: PayPal now accepted a debit card (Not the same one which i tried earlier). Paypal has also took 1.95USD from the account for verifying the card.

Can i buy a hosting package now given that the card is still not verified? Or should i wait for verification of the card?


----------



## krishnendu (Nov 29, 2012)

Im working with paypal for last 3yrs and AFAIK as an Indian you can't buy anything using your debit card via paypal. You can use credit card though. If you don't have a credit card you can use ENTROPAY.
Which I use every month to pay my server bills. Entropay will give you a virtual VISA credit card, and you can use it via paypal but there are some charges too which is obvious.



Osthe said:


> Will try that. Is there any other way to buy a hosting package from bluehost? Is it advisable to buy from bluehost? Are there any other reputed hosting providers?
> 
> Can i buy a hosting package now given that the card is still not verified? Or should i wait for verification of the card?



There are lots of good hosting providers. Its not allowed to mention the names here but find a good Indian hosting provider so that you can pay via NEFT.



Osthe said:


> EDIT: PayPal now accepted a debit card (Not the same one which i tried earlier). Paypal has also took 1.95USD from the account for verifying the card.



Verify the card and get your 1.95usd ASAP.


----------



## Sweves (Mar 18, 2013)

If paypal is not working well and you need to pay for the hosting immediately, then it's better to use the visa debit card to pay for the host. Just make sure that you do not activate the auto-renewal option because your dad might be surprised to see the bill once your host service renews automatically.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 18, 2013)

You just bumped a 4 months old thread


----------

